# Slower speeds with latest radio leak?



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed slower speeds since flashing the latest radio leak?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mpwt51 (Jun 10, 2011)

Actually, I'm seeing quite the opposite results. The speeds remain the same, or slightly faster in the same locations. But every phone handles radios differently.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

best way to test is to flash the old radio and do another speed ck. It could be network related in your area.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Not only did my speed increase but the ping was quicker.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

This has been the best radio for me by far. Huge increase in speed and reliability here in AZ.


----------



## smashtheguitar (Oct 15, 2011)

Honestly, you'll see this every time a new radio comes out. Some will claim it's much better, while others will say it's much worse.

In reality, there are too many factors involved to really say if a radio is really "better" than the previous iteration. As long as a large group of people are claiming that it is killing their device, it could be worth trying out. Any improvement, though, is probably just the placebo effect at work.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I would agree with that but I know where i live I would lose 3g all the time. Now with this new radio I have yet to lose data signal. So its no placebo.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I would agree with that but I know where i live I would lose 3g all the time. Now with this new radio I have yet to lose data signal. So its no placebo.


+1 in my area... Not placebo


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

my upload speed definitely took a hit at peak hours, download speed seems to be more or less unchanged (if anything, slightly faster)


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

My speeds increased, my phone now has problems from time to time of getting stuck on 3G in a strong 4G area. Rebooting the phone fixes the problem.


----------



## ByteSizeSln (Nov 27, 2011)

Hand-off much faster here in Reno NV with the 605.19 radios (vs 605.9). I've found that if there's a stronger 4G signal than 3G, switching over (CM7 notification bar switch) to 4G is rapid. If I'm in a marginal area (my office cube), switching over can be "forced" by temporarily disabling mobile data.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

audinutt said:


> Has anyone else noticed slower speeds since flashing the latest radio leak?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Mine is much faster with smoother handoffs on 605.19 radios!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

I just installed these radios a few minutes ago. I'll see what happens wit them and report back. I was using the radios from that Puerto Rican ROM that leaked a few months ago and never had any trouble with them.


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Had to revert to .9 radio..19 radio didnt work for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been running these new radios for a little more than a week now. They are working fine for me and I haven't had any connection problems or any noticeable power drain.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I get better speeds with the new radios and they seem to hand off better than any of the old radios too.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhxCliff (Dec 28, 2011)

I experienced slightly improved speeds, but saw significant battery drain in low to moderate signal areas. I kept the .19 LTE radio but went back to .9 radio for CDMA which fixed the battery usage issue for me.

Running Liquid Nonsense on Imo's 5.2.0 kernel.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

It's been all around better for me...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

